# bonding issues with my kids



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Lola, a four year old female, has been with us about 1 month now. She has bonded very well with myself and my husband. My two boys, 8 and 10, would like to be able to pet her and ride around with her on their shoulder, but she tries to attack them if they get near. If we do "trick" her into getting on my youngest son's shoulder, she will continually attack at his face. Thank goodness she doesn't bite hard. I'm trying to encourage the boys to step back a bit in their approach to bonding with her - not to try so hard. To talk more to her without trying to pick her up and when they do try to get her to step up or to pet her, they keep their hand lower to look less threatening. I'm thinking their energy level is to hyped up for her and they make her nervous but I really would like them to bond with eachother so the boys can fully appreciate what Lola has to offer the family.

Is there something more I can try to encourage their bonding besides being patient?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Boys probably move too fast for her. They are probably also nervous. If they can be totally calm, move slowly and talk softly they would stand a better chance


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I'm thinking their energy level is to hyped up for her and they make her nervous


This sounds like the heart of the problem, but if they can remember to SLOW DOWN and be gentle with the bird they can gain her trust. It will also help if they hold some millet spray (or something else that she really loves) in their hands for her to nibble on. Food bribery is a wonderful way to make friends with a bird!


----------

